# My gallery of pictures and a income chance



## slobelix (Mar 2, 2005)

Go to my galery at http://slobelix.fotopic.net/ and tell me what You think about my photos.
They are made mostly in Boka Kotorska bay in Montenegro, a very beautiful part of Adriatic sea.
Also , if You have some good photos of your own , go to
http://submit.shutterstock.com/?ref=4080 , register, upload the pictures , 
and you can make money with your camera.
Im hoping for Your comments Slobelix


----------



## Artemis (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice pics, welcome to the forum


----------



## slobelix (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anybody have any experience with shutterstock.Please write your comment.


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2006)

Most people who are serious photographers do not like royalty free stock sites as they dilute the overall market value of photographs. If you wish to sell your pictures, sell them through an agreed usage or limited royalty stock site. If something is worth paying for, people will pay for it.

Rob


----------



## MicroStockPhoto (Jan 28, 2006)

I used to think that way too. I've been selling my stock images for a number of years now as licenced images through one of the big stock agencies on the net. As you know, stock photography is generally not something you can make a living from. However, I started contributing to microstock sites about April 2005 and was surprised at how fast images sell there.

I know the per image profit seems like a pittance but multiply that by hundreds, even thousands of sales and it soon adds up to a healthy sum. From a personal standpoint, I am making ten times what I would make with traditional stock libraries.

I guess it's a personal choice but my view is that I'd rather have hundreds of images selling for thousands of dollars than a few images selling for hundreds. I no longer view my images as individual worth but instead I view the worth of my entire portfolio.

The world of stock photography has changed dramatically in the last 5 years or so not least because the advent of digital technolgy has turned everyone into a photographer. There is no way to stop the relentless tide of images now available. Rather than fight it, I decided to join it.

The reality is that there has been a paradigm shift in the buying and selling of stock images and the market has changed. Royalty Free use is growing and of course there will always be a market for those exclusive images but the majority of buyers of microstock are people that would never pay $200 or $300 per image in the first place. The biggest use of microstock is for small print runs i.e. brochures, menus and of course images for web site use which means that in particular you can now sell images with resolutions as low as 500 pixels.

My view is that it's a whole new world of stock photography that will run alongside the traditional licenced industry and in general caters to a different market.


----------



## MicroStockPhoto (Jan 28, 2006)

This site explains it better than I can

http://www.internetretailers.co.uk


----------



## cristiaciobanu (Mar 14, 2006)

I have some experience whit shutterstock. I find it a good place to sell photos if you are interested in stock photography.
Anyway, you can find out about other stock photography agencies from this website http://stockphotography.uv.ro/en/index.html


----------

